

Programming has become an empirical science (video) - DanielRibeiro
http://parleys.com/#id=2103&st=5

======
DanielRibeiro
It also mentions this presentation: The art of java benchmarking

[http://developers.sun.com/learning/javaoneonline/sessions/20...](http://developers.sun.com/learning/javaoneonline/sessions/2009/pdf/TS-5391.pdf)

